# Had to lay my dog to rest tonight



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I lost my "old girl" Fahren tonight, just a few hours ago. 

She had been fine all day long, played out side, went for a car ride, ate her dinner...just a normal day. 

Then this evening around 9:30pm or so she started acting like she was going to throw up, so I made her go outside. She came back in after a little bit and seemed fine, went to sleep behind my chair. I noticed her breathing seemed a bit off so I called my mom (who is a nurse) and let her listen to her. She said to just keep an eye on her. I didn't think too much of it because they don't tolerate heat too well and today was a bit warm for them. 

As I was getting ready for bed she got up and I saw her stomach - it was huge and hard to the touch. I knew it was bloat. I called my vet and he met me at the clinic, but didn't have good news. He said she had gastric torsion, which was caused by a large tumor on her spleen (This came as quite the shock. I had no idea - she hasn't had any symptoms of having a tumor or being ill at all), which he believed had ruptured. My options were to try and get her to the emergency clinic, over an hour away, or make the decision to put her to sleep. He was certain the tumor was cancerous and that it had more than likely spread. He estimated that she'd probably have 3-6mos. before we had issues, if she made it through the surgery. Since she was already going into shock, I made the decision to let her go.

It all just happened so fast. I guess it seems a little easier when you know they are sick and have time to "prepare". 

I can't sleep, can't stop crying and worry how my male is going to do without her (she was 8 and he just turned 5, so he's never been without her and it was just the 2 of them in my house). My mom has my other female (since the girls stopped getting along a few years ago), but she wouldn't do well if I tried to have her come live with me. 

I just wanted to "talk" about it. If you're reading this, thanks for "listening". 

Here's Fahren sunning herself on one of the nice days we had last month.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've lost pets before, and I understand how heartbreaking it is to lose them. I'm terribly sorry about Fahren.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Sudden deaths are always harder than the ones we get to prepare for. I think you made the right decision. There was too much going on in there and I think the suffering would have gone on longer after surgery. If you feel up to it, I'm sure many members here would love it if you started a picture thread of Fahren. Or even in this thread. She might be gone but we can still admire the beautiful dog she was.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow im sorry!


ddbsr4me said:


> i lost my "old girl" fahren tonight, just a few hours ago.
> 
> She had been fine all day long, played out side, went for a car ride, ate her dinner...just a normal day.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so sorry. Fahren was a beautuful girl. Allow yourself to mourn the loss of your dear friend. Be good to yourself.

Hugs


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh how sad. I feel terrible for you.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to suffer a suden loss like that. Last June I had to have my not yet 4 year old dog put down due to acute kidney failure. Please take care of yourself and allow time for grief. It is hard to get through but it will get better over time although we never truly get over losing a loved one.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. RIP girl. Run free, run fast.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl, and I know you will miss her terribly. My heart goes out to you. It's never easy to lose a pet, but I agree that having one go so fast is a huge shock. You did the right thing, although that probably doesn't make you feel any better.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost one in November. It's always so hard. Our thought are all with you here. Please take care of yourself and your boy.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

tears.....I am so sorry.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and like so many others on here know your pain. 

I lost my heart dog to cancer in '09...was told without surgery to remove tumor possibly a month to live...with surgery a year maybe longer. We lost him 6 months after surgery...was devastated. I wish I knew or had this forum back then.

Sending prayers your way....


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace sweet girl.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. There's never an easy way to let our babies go but when it's so sudden and unexpected it's very hard to accept. Please know we all feel for you and understand. 
And I think, only if you want to of course, like D & B's mom said, it would be a great idea to start a thread with her pictures. It could be a way for all of us to honor her memory along with you. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness--- such a tragic loss; I am so sorry for the pain you must be going through...

Please remind yourself that there was really nothing you could have done- especially when she didn't show any symptoms from the spleen tumor. What a shock for things to have unfolded the way they did- and so quickly. But, her suffering was minimal, and that is something to be grateful for.

Your boy may need time to mourn, as well; I am sure he will miss her presence. 

Thank you for coming here and sharing this heart-breaking news...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Beautiful girl.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.

My sincere condolences.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think we all cry a little when we read these posts even though most of us have never met...

We just know. 

Thoughts with you. Very much so.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, nothing is harder than losing a dog suddenly, my heart goes out to you..I believe she will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge"


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG, you must be in shock. What a nightmare, poor you and your poor pup. The only good thing I can possibly think of is that at the very least she had a great quality of life right up until the end. My heart breaks for you, I've lost 2 heartdogs in my lifetime and each time I felt, and still feel, like I'd lost my right arm.
Be kind to yourself. Thinking of you...


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bless your and Fahren's hearts. I know it doesnt seem like it, but she is in a better place. Im more than sure you gave her a long, happy life with all the love she could ever ask for. She will never forget you and all you did for her. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made all the right choices with your girl in mind before your needs. Comfort your boy and relish the sweet memories you have of her. You gave her the best.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss....my thoughts are with you during this difficult time....


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and sympathy. 

The one thing that makes me feel a little better is knowing that she's finally back with Bentley (who was my first DDB and my heart dog), who we lost when he and Fahren were both 3. They were 4 months apart in age, so she had grown up with him and she mourned him deeply when we lost him - also very suddenly to a dilating cardiomiopathy. 

Unfortunately I don't have a lot of photos of her where she isn't sleeping or laying down. Though she may not look like it, she was a very active dog, and if I didn't know better I'd swear she was part bloodhound as her nose was always to the ground. She loved to track/hunt things!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Here she is in Dec. on her new dog bed that a friend had made for her - its got 3 layers of those egg-crate foam mattresses that they use in hospitals inside. She loved it!












And here she is with my Percheron gelding, Allegro. He's 17.2hh and makes her look soooo small! This was from Feb. 26th


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There are never enough comforting words to console such a loss. I had to put down my childhood dog and, while I kept a brave face, I completely lost it at the last minute. Your girl is running around with my Lady and Smokey, and free of discomfort. Just know you are not alone in the feelings you feel over the love of your dog. Us dog people, we know. We understand. Thats why I love this forum so much. Your boy still has you. You still have him. Enjoy each other as much as possible. More walks, more rubs, etc. 

I fully expect to see all my pets when its time to go to heaven. If not, I am going to demand to see the 'manager'.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and sympathy.
> 
> The one thing that makes me feel a little better is knowing that she's finally back with Bentley (who was my first DDB and my heart dog), who we lost when he and Fahren were both 3. They were 4 months apart in age, so she had grown up with him and she mourned him deeply when we lost him - also very suddenly to a dilating cardiomiopathy.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a lot of photos of her where she isn't sleeping or laying down. Though she may not look like it, she was a very active dog, and if I didn't know better I'd swear she was part bloodhound as her nose was always to the ground. She loved to track/hunt things!


Those pictures are great too! I know how that is. Most of my pictures of my two are of them sleeping... With active dogs, it's the only chance we have to take non-blurry pictures of them! Sleeping or not, it doesn't change how gorgeous she was. Thank you for the pictures. And I know we would all welcome more if you ever want to post more. I don't think it's possible to post too many. She was a gorgeous girl. You clearly loved her.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know which is worse.....sudden or after a long illness....they both suck...

when paul newman lost his son...he was interviewed some years later...and he was asked the inevitable question about grieving....did it get any better...

his response and i paraphrase was one i never forgot....you never stop grieving, he said, but the colours change.

i hope they change for you.....sleep well, fahren.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss.
You and Fahren will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

How heat breaking, reading that made me cry, I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been a rough few days. Going to work has helped me a bit, but when I come home and she's not there waiting it hits me all over again. 

My boy has been struggling a bit too. He picked at is breakfast yesterday and didn't eat dinner last night or breakfast this morning. My mom has been coming over and spending at least part of the day with him, while I'm at work, so at least he isn't home alone all day. 

Tonight I took him to PetsMart and a specialty pet food store that I haven't been to in a while, just to get us both out of the house. Plus I needed to pick up some new canned food for him because all I had left was a can of the Wellness fish formula (which he had never had) and I don't think he likes it - which may be why he hasn't been eating. I had previously gotten him some of the Wellness canned lamb stew which he really seemed to like so I picked up some tonight. When we got home, I gave him some with his dinner and he cleaned it right up. So I'm hoping it was just a dislike of the canned food that cause him not to eat and not stress. 

He also picked out some cow tracheas and a cow pizzle, and had a blast playing with and chewing on them tonight. It was nice to see him playing. Hopefully the weather will be nice this weekend and we can get out of the house some more. I think staying "busy" will be good for both of us.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss =(


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. 

Tonight I went to pick up Fahren's ashes (I had her cremated so that her urn can sit next to Bentley's, plus I rent my home and won't be living here forever). Driving to the vets office to pick her up just really hit me hard, how final it is and that's she's really gone. 

I also want to say that my vet is truly amazing. Sunday night when it happened he was not even the one on-call, one of his partners was, but I called him at home and he willingly met me at the clinic. Then to top it all off, he didn't even charge me for an emergency call or office visit.....he only charged me $40 for the euthanasia. The rest of my bill was just the fee to have her cremated. I was really shocked. I am so blessed to have such an awesome vet.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know it's hard to see the empty space where Fahren lived. I think your idea to get out and about and make some new memories is a good one. Unfortunately, time is the only real healer. My thoughts are with you.


----------

